# αθιγγάνα, ατσιγγάνα, αθίγγανη ή αθιγγανίδα;



## cythere (Sep 28, 2008)

Σήμερα, διάβασα κάπου στο Βήμα τη λέξη "αθιγγανίδα". Δεν την είχα ξανακούσει, κι είπα να το ψάξω λιγάκι. Τι βρήκα:
Στο Λεξισκόπιο, την αθιγγάνα.
Στο ΛΚΝ, την αθιγγανίδα.
Στον Μπαμπινιώτη (στην επανεκτύπωση της Α' έκδοσης), την ατσιγγάνα.
Στο γκουγκλ, με συντριπτική υπεροχή (~460 ευρήματα), την αθίγγανη.

Γιατί τέτοιο μπέρδεμα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Τρόμαξα που είδα ότι τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα ευρήματα ήταν για την *αθίγγανη. Μετά πρόσεξα ότι στη λίστα δεν έχεις την _τσιγγάνα_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχει ένα ωραίο κουτάκι (στο λήμμα _τσιγγάνος_) για τους Αθίγγανους και τους Γύφτους και τους Bohemian και τους Ρομ (Roma). Εκεί βλέπουμε ότι από το _α_ + _θιγγάνω_ (=αγγίζω, βλ. και άθικτος) είχαμε τους *αθίγγανους* (όπως οι Εγγλέζοι τους untouchables). Το θηλυκό ήταν _αθιγγανίς_, που μας δίνει το λόγιο *αθιγγανίδα* στη δημοτική. Από τον _αθίγγανο_ περάσαμε στον _ατσίγγανο_ (αλλά η _ατσιγγάνα_ είναι σπάνια πια, σε κάτι τραγούδια τη βλέπεις μόνο). Από τον _ατσίγγανο_ έμεινε σκέτος και χωρίς στερητικό ο _τσιγγάνος_, με ταίρι του την *τσιγγάνα*. Οι γραφές με «γκ» είναι λανθασμένες.

Το *αθιγγάνα είναι σπάνιο ευτυχώς. Αλλά με ξενίζουν τα ευρήματα με το *_αθίγγανη_. Είναι λίγο μπάσταρδο. Αντί να πουν _τσιγγάνα_, θέλουν να το ευπρεπίσουν και δίνουν αυτό που θεωρούν ότι είναι το θηλυκό του _αθίγγανου_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Στην πραγματικότητα αν προσθέσουμε κι άλλες δύο πτώσεις (δεν βάζουμε τη γενική πληθυντικού για να μην προσμετρηθούν ορθές χρήσεις του αρσενικού με το οποίο είναι κοινή) λαμβάνουμε >750 γκουγκλεύσεις για την _αθίγγανη_. Η προφανής σκέψη ότι επίθετα όπως _ανίκανος_ έχουν θηλυκό _ανίκανη_, φρονώ ότι επηρεάζουν τον κόσμο να πει και να γράψει αβίαστα _αθίγγανος_ -> _αθίγγανη_, και να μη σκεφτεί με όρους εθνικών ονομάτων (π.χ. _αμερικάνος_ -> _αμερικανίδα_) ώστε να οδηγηθεί στο _αθιγγανίδα_. Η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι το _αθίγγανη_ θα κατισχύσει των άλλων μορφών και έπειτα από λίγο καιρό δεν θα χρειάζεται να του κοτσάρουμε αστερίσκο μπροστά για να δηλώσουμε ότι είναι αδόκιμο. Δεν είναι και κάνα έκτρωμα, άλλωστε, για να μας πληγώνει τ' αφτιά. Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις γκουγκλεύσεις που παραθέτω: Πολλές προέρχονται από ΜΜΕ και δημοτικούς κλπ ιστοτόπους — χώρους όπου η συνεχής χρήση επιβάλλει πλέον νέες μορφές ή σημασίες λέξεων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Στην πραγματικότητα αν προσθέσουμε κι άλλες δύο πτώσεις (δεν βάζουμε τη γενική πληθυντικού για να μην προσμετρηθούν ορθές χρήσεις του αρσενικού με το οποίο είναι κοινή) λαμβάνουμε >750 γκουγκλεύσεις για την _αθίγγανη_. ... και να μη σκεφτεί με όρους εθνικών ονομάτων (π.χ. _αμερικάνος_ -> _αμερικανίδα_) ώστε να οδηγηθεί στο _αθιγγανίδα_.



Και η Αμερικανή έχει κάπου 4.000 ευρήματα!

Ίσως επειδή οι Αμερικάνες είναι περισσότερες από τις ... *αθιγγάνες. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και η Αμερικανή έχει κάπου 4.000 ευρήματα!


Χωρίς να συμπεριλάβουμε τους αθλητικογράφους της ΝΕΤ που μας έπρηξαν με τις Αμερικανές και τις Γερμανές!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 29, 2008)

Να περάσετε και από την εξαιρετική έκθεση φωτογραφίας για τους Ρομ, την οποία φιλοξενεί η Ελληνοαμερικάνικη Ένωση.

Τσιγγάνος-α, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκεί βλέπουμε ότι από το _α_ + _θιγγάνω_ (=αγγίζω, βλ. και άθικτος) είχαμε τους *αθίγγανους* [...] Από τον αθίγγανο περάσαμε στον ατσίγγανο [...] Από τον ατσίγγανο έμεινε σκέτος και χωρίς στερητικό ο τσιγγάνος



Αν είναι έτσι, το gitan-e/gitano που μοιάζει τόσο πολύ με τον δικό μας _τσιγγάνο_ προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη ή από το Gitain > égyptien ;

_GITAN, -ANE, adj. et subst.
Étymol. et Hist. 1661 Gitain « égyptien » (L'Examen des esprits pour les sciences, composé par J. Huarte [trad. de l'esp.], p. 350); 1784 Gaytano « bohémien » (Fleuriot de Langle, Voy. de Figaro en Espagne, p. 259 ds Quem. DDL t. 15); 1823 gitanes subst. plur. des 2 genres (Boiste); 1832 gitane subst. fém. (Hugo, N.-D. Paris, p. 184). Empr. à l'esp. gitano « bohémien », attesté dep. 1570, qui signifia aussi « égyptien » à l'époque class., issu p. aphérèse de Egiptano « gitan » et « égyptien », dér. de Egipto « Égypte » : on croyait en effet que les Gitans étaient venus de l'Égypte (v. Breve Cor. et Al.)_

Υπάρχει και η αναδρομική έκθεση Κουντέλκα στο Μπενάκη: Μεταξύ άλλων φωτογραφίες από την ενότητα «Τσιγγάνοι». Μέχρι 23/11.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2008)

Από τον δικό μας τσιγγάνο προέρχεται το Zigeuner των γερμανών, θαρρώ, και μάλλον το ιτ. zingaro. Το gitano όχι.


----------

